
How to Block Any Site from Showing Up in Google Search Results (2012) - JohnJamesRambo
https://lifehacker.com/how-to-block-any-site-from-showing-up-in-google-search-5895364
======
JohnJamesRambo
I was just wondering if this feature is gone forever or anyone knows how to
implement it now. If so, I'm about to ban half the internet like
businessinsider.com and all the other spam nonsense that comes up when you
google things now. I'm just astounded at how bad and gamed google search
results have become.

~~~
southern_cross
Google's search results have never really been that great, to be honest, but
their relative quality has drifted up and down over the years. For the quick-
and-dirty searches that most people use Google for (including me) it's "good
enough". But if you try to use it for a truly detailed search, and even if you
pay close attention to what often gets returned for the average Q&D search,
the results can be surprisingly lacking.

Funny story: Some years back I happened to mention the above casually in an
online discussion concerning some unrelated topic. One of the participants in
that discussion then challenged me to provide details, which I did. I thought
that would be the end of it, but instead the other guy came back at me with
what can only be described as "nasty" responses to my critique. This got me
curious, so I dug into his posting history and it turned out that he actually
worked for Google. When I brought this to everyone's attention he then
proceeded to start deleting his posts, both the current ones and the ones in
his history, which I thought was funny.

Now, under the circumstances he could have come back with suggestions on how
maybe to improve my searches, or explaining why I might sometimes be seeing
incomplete and/or inconsistent results, or what have you. But that's not what
happened. Instead he treated me as if I were some kind of saboteur or
something, one who was attempting to besmirch the good name of Google.

